# Issues with Autosmart Highstyle?



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

*Issues with Autosmart Highstyle? Update*

Hi All

I drive a white RCZ and I use Autosmart Highstyle to dress my tyres. As the weather has been dry all this week it's been the first time that my car has stayed cleanish all week since I got it last October. However I have noticed that there are a lot of little black spots all over the side of the car, particularly near the front wheel arches and just a bit further along. Is this sling from the Highstyle dressing? I don't think it's tar spots because if you gently place your finger on the spots it comes right off.

I always leave it for about 30 minutes once I've applied it and then wipe any excess off. After I washed it last Monday, it was sat in the garage until Wednesday so that should have been plenty of time for it to dry properly. I've been looking very closely at other White cars and they don't seem to have these little black spots all over. The roads have been really dry all week too.
I've got some Swissvax Pneu so I am going to try that next time I wash the car and see if the problem persists.

Can anyone shed any light on this or add similar issues with Highstyle. 
Can anyone recommend a tyre dressing that doesn't sling and gives a nice glossy finish, not too Matt?


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Your putting to much on mate, or not allowing it time to cure, try just wiping the tyre down after, job done


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Putting to much on! when you have put it one leave 10 mins and wipe tyres


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Well this week the car was not driven for 2 days after I applied it so that surely should have been time enough for it to dry. I always wipe it down after I've applied it too. Its applied with a brush and I always try to make sure that I don't apply too much.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

To be fair mate you are always going to get a few spots on a white car! i get it on my van abit. Also when it rains the dressing gets wet and goes over your paint.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Did you give the tyres a thorough degreasing first? Highstyle is usually fine when left overnight to dry then just a wipeover, so it may be a case of using a little too much product.
The SV Pneu is good stuff, ideally put one coat on then leave to dry overnight then just give a top up the following day for a nice finish:thumb:


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

AS sell an applicator sponge and it works well doesnt apply too much at once and doesnt get as much sling as applied with a brush.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes they are always cleaned down properly and dried off before applying the tyre dressing. I think next time I'll apply SV Pneu to one front tyre and Highstyle to the other and compare.
Thanks for your responses.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Which Highstyle is this? 

Is it the non silicone version in the steel tin or the normal Highstyle in the plastic 5LT ?

Also some tyres are prone to sling more than others. Tyres with lots of ridges on the outer face hold excess product then release it due to centrifugal forces as the wheel turns at high speed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

The Doctor said:


> Which Highstyle is this?
> 
> Is it the non silicone version in the steel tin or the normal Highstyle in the plastic 5LT ?
> 
> Also some tyres are prone to sling more than others. Tyres with lots of ridges on the outer face hold excess product then release it due to centrifugal forces as the wheel turns at high speed.


didnt know they did 2 mmmmm.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

swiftjon said:


> didnt know they did 2 mmmmm.


Yes non silicone Highstyle is for bodyshops.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

I'd also say a little too much, as is the norm with application via paint brush.

Try applying a little to a round mf applicator block, then putting it on the tyre.

You'll be surprised how far a little goes :thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Blueberry said:


> Its applied with a brush and I always try to make sure that I don't apply too much.


Just to add, using a brush will overload the product onto the tyre leaving excess product sitting in the gooves. Use a piece of sponge to wipe it around the tyre rubbing it well into the sidewall.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

*Update*

Just thought I would update you on the original thread.
Gave the car its full Spring detail at the weekend, cleaned the tyres down properly, then using a foam applicator, applied the Highstyle, making very sure that I did not apply too much. It was barely visible. After 30 minutes wiped it down.

Took the car for a drive the following day and lo and behold more tiny black spots down the side of the car. I was really peeved by this time and decided enough was enough.

Washed the tyres down again including using a strong solution of APC in order to remove all traces of Highstyle. Dried the tyres down properly and then applied Swissvax Pneu with the foam applicator, using as little as possible to spread around each tyre.

The following day drove to work, especially drove at higher speeds to fully test it and guess what, NO TINY BLACK SPOTS on the side of he car. Was I happy or was I happy? I won't be using Highstyle again - sorry!

Still going strong today too:thumb:


----------



## leonclio (May 8, 2008)

Glad you got sorted in the end but its a funny one that as i use highstyle and never had that happen.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Ive had a sling issue with a certain traders trye dressing in the past. Stopped using it pretty dam quickly.

For a day to day tyre dressing I use non-silcone HS. A couple of squirts onto a foam applicator and a wipe round and its all good. I also sometimes use a Mf cloth to apply it. The small cheapie Tesco own brand MFs are ideal for it.

Steve


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Blueberry said:


> Just thought I would update you on the original thread.
> Gave the car its full Spring detail at the weekend, cleaned the tyres down properly, then using a foam applicator, applied the Highstyle, making very sure that I did not apply too much. It was barely visible. After 30 minutes wiped it down.
> 
> Took the car for a drive the following day and lo and behold more tiny black spots down the side of the car. I was really peeved by this time and decided enough was enough.
> ...


You didnt tell us which Highstyle you have? Highstyle or Non Silicone Highstyle?

Sometimes one product just doesnt work well in a certain situation. There are plenty people on here using Highstyle with no sling issues for example. Im guessing that your tyes have a particular pattern on the sidewall that holds excess product in the grooves. Thats why Autosmart make so many different dressings - because its impossible to make just one that works well in every situation.

What you have done is changed from an oil based product to a water based product. Water based products tend to soak into the tyre better and are thinner so less likely to sling off at higher speeds.

For future reference Autosmart Finish would be better suited to your situation and is similar to what your now using.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I was using the Highstyle but not sure if it's silicone or not - bought off eBay.

Thanks for the tip on the Autosmart Finish, I will bear that in mind.:thumb:


----------

